# New to the forums



## Saint Fate (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello



Frightening is in my blood. Growing up, a few cousins and I would set up a haunted house in my grandmother’s barn. Most of what we were doing then we learned from my father, who used to love scaring us when we were kids, sound effects, cassette recorders and large puppets. My Grandfather was the person behind the”Sand dog ghost” near the West Virginia and Kentucky Boarder during prohibition. This was to scare “nosy people” out of the back woods 



My most recent haunting activity has been playing one of the ghouls with the Henlawon W.V. Twilight Trail, having been in it both seasons, once in the cemetery and once in the haunted house. 



Besides chasing people through a maze with a meat cleaver or scythe, I am also interested in the technological side of the haunt. I have a background in both computers and electronics and I am very interested in building animatronics and setting up special effects like peppers ghost.
Good Haunting to you all.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Greetings. Chasing people with a meat cleaver, sounds like my idea of fun.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;








Cool bio! its great that you come from a long line of haunters!
Looking forward to seeing your Halloween haunt ideas!


----------

